# **East Fork ??**



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Be heading down towards end of the month maybe even next weekend to do some Largemouth Fishing. What can I expect this time of year being I have never been on the lake or seen it other than Live Maps.com. LOL You can PM if you want, either way does not matter. Thanks!

John T


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

John you fishing the Ohio BASS Federation Nation? I live down very close to East Fork. I will tell you this, everything you read in magazines or have learned do the exact opposite on East Fork.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Im no pro fisherman, but have been fishing EF for a while.The bass are pretty tough to catch at EF. aka 'the dead sea' If anyone has some 'tips' please clue me in. I can only assume the fish are deep on this lake. I'm a non-boater so I'm always along for the ride.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i have been fishing ef for a a while too and i havent caught a big bass in years. every now and then i will catch a small one fishing for crappie. good luck.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

They're in there.... 4 over 4 lbs were weighed in at last week's Tuesday nighter.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

20 yrs ago that WAS a nice lake to fish.I live across street from lake.Sold my bass boats.

E.F. sucks

Good luck


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

FSHNERIE said:


> 20 yrs ago that WAS a nice lake to fish.I live across street from lake.Sold my bass boats.
> 
> E.F. sucks
> 
> Good luck


It's always nice to hear someone with such a possitive out look.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Can it really be that bad with all the structure it has. I heard rumor that one over 8lbs was caught there a few weeks ago???? You guys are not making me look forward to the couple weekends I will be there and yes it is for the OBFN tourney. On the flip side we are staying at the Motel 6 right beside Hooters. LOL Guess we can always eat plenty of wings and drown out our bad bads while looking at the ladies. LOL


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I would definately like to hear how you do in the tourney. I've fished a couple of tourneys and saw only 1 fish brought in out of about 10+ boats to win the tourney a couple of times. So if you do catch one DONT toss him out thinking you'll get a larger fish. As far as the 4 fish over 4 lbs. Hard for me to believe, wheres the pictures?


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i heard an 8 pound lg mouth was shocked out of there recently by the odnr.

anyone else hear this?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

robistro said:


> As far as the 4 fish over 4 lbs. Hard for me to believe, wheres the pictures?


That is pretty regular for this time of year there. I fished a Tuesday nighter last summer and over 50 bass were brought to the scales and that was a slow night. The bass are there and big ones at that. You just have to know how to catch them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The bass fishin' can be good there. If you're a die hard bass fisherman you'll love it and hate it for some reasons.

If you're a recreational fishermen, check out the carp fishing at the far NE Side of the lake. Mud flats are few and far between in the lake, but near the creeks they do exsist.

Catfishing and crappie fishing arn't to shabby either.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

robistro said:


> I would definately like to hear how you do in the tourney. I've fished a couple of tourneys and saw only 1 fish brought in out of about 10+ boats to win the tourney a couple of times. So if you do catch one DONT toss him out thinking you'll get a larger fish. As far as the 4 fish over 4 lbs. Hard for me to believe, wheres the pictures?


No pictures, but there were 36 boats in the tournament, so 4 4 lbers isn't too hard to believe. But, if you like, you can search freewebs.com/eastforklake. I'm sure it won't take you too long to find out what big fish were caught last week. Took 12.75 lbs to win a 3 hour tournament....that's pretty good.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

East Fork is a very good lake for me. I can literally stand from the bank and catch a limit of fish in an hour. Most of them are squeakers but did catch one from the bank pushing 4 one night and lost one bigger than that the same night. We will be hitting East Fork at the perfect time. A lot of fish should be brought into the scales.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I didnt know it existed. I'm sure there are decent size fish in the lake, but they arent caught within this range consistantly. 4-4 lbrs isnt hard to believe if your fishing down south...Tenn, Ala, Fla, but here??? Never been seen by me, and I fish pretty often. Maybe in a farm pond. 



Young Whiskers said:


> No pictures, but there were 36 boats in the tournament, so 4 4 lbers isn't too hard to believe. But, if you like, you can search freewebs.com/eastforklake. I'm sure it won't take you too long to find out what big fish were caught last week. Took 12.75 lbs to win a 3 hour tournament....that's pretty good.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Are you saying that you have never seen a group of 36 boats collectively bring in several four pound fish? You must never have been to a big tournament on Rocky Fork. Guys will bring 6's and 7's in there. 

Maybe you're not understanding. I'm not saying that one guy caught four big fish.... Which does happen, BTW. There have been Tuesday night tournaments on East Fork that have taken 15+ lbs to win.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I must say the carp fishing is outstanding.......


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Young Whiskers said:


> (1) Are you saying that you have never seen a group of 36 boats collectively bring in several four pound fish? (2a) You must never have been to a big tournament on Rocky Fork. (2b) Guys will bring 6's and 7's in there.
> 
> Maybe you're not understanding. I'm not saying that one guy caught four big fish.... Which does happen, BTW. There have been Tuesday night tournaments on East Fork that have taken 15+ lbs to win.


I broke your questions down to simplify... (1) NOT in Ohio... (2a) no I have never been to a big tournament on Rocky Fork...(2b) can someone else on this site please confirm?

I'm not trying to be a smart @ss, I've just come to the conclusion, through years of fishing in this state, that bass fishing in Ohio is terrible. With the exception of smallmouth fishing in Erie.

However, I still love getting out and making the best of it!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

robistro said:


> (2b) can someone else on this site please confirm?


I can confirm this. EF is one of the sleeper lakes for giant bass. I have a few friends who pull at least one fish a year over 6 from there with a few in the 5 lb range as well. I have heard of some real monsters coming from EF as well. 7-8Lb fish.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Bass fisherman around here are pretty tight lipped about eastfork.
I would say a good map will help you more than anything.
I have fished eastfork alot and it has always fished like a classic impoundment. Its hard to beat a jig in the spring at eastfork but I will throw a spinner when its windy.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

What about the hybrid stripers in E.Fork? anyone catching them? they should be pretty good size and put up a good fight!


----------



## MidwestWolverines (May 11, 2009)

Hi Guys, new to the forum.

I camped at EF from Friday -Monday last week. We fished all weekend, night, morning, day and the only thing I caught was 2 shad..LOL

I am not on the same level of expertise as the majority of yall(nor do I have a boat yet) but I couldnt get them to bite on anything. I tried about everything in my box as well as live baits. Was really frustrated come Monday morning. I don't think I have ever fished anywhere for an entire weekend and not caught anything.

I fished the wooded beach area near the camping side of the park. I also tried the NE side where I heard Crappie were good.

Guess I will give it another try this weekend


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Boy thats a tuff weekend right there!


----------



## cj33 (Mar 21, 2009)

I can back up the comment on last Tuesdays Tournament taking over 12lbs to win, I was there.
The fish are in there, they are just a little harder to catch than most places. When the Tuesday night tournament regularly gets 35-40 boats all summer long you know they are catching fish.


----------



## 2fish (Mar 22, 2009)

ceasers creek is called the dead sea


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

What ramp do they use for the Tuesday nighter?


----------



## bcarmean (Jun 28, 2007)

Did some fishing on Eastfork Thursday, water was pretty clear 67-68 degrees. We fished from 4p-9p, caught 18 fish between 2 guys.. 9 bass, 4 over 13", 6 crappie all over 9", 3 hybrids 1 was over 3lbs..

I have found that it takes a lot of time to learn to catch fish at Eastfork due to the flood management and the insane depth's and very little vegetation... But that being said I hope people continue to consider Eastfork a dead lake, it leaves more fish for the rest of us


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

bantam ramp


----------



## MidwestWolverines (May 11, 2009)

I went back to EF all this weekend and still had no luck. It rained on an off so I was in and out all weekend. Maybe I need a boat..LOL


----------

